# PVC Conduit Repair Kits



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Find a local Carlon distributor and tell them you want some split couplings.

EDIT: My mistake, I meant "Split Kit" - found an image:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Find a local Carlon distributor and tell them you want some split couplings.
> 
> EDIT: My mistake, I meant "Split Kit" - found an image:


That looks like a life saver. Are they pretty expensive?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Find a local Carlon distributor and tell them you want some split couplings.
> 
> EDIT: My mistake, I meant "Split Kit" - found an image:


A couple of sites had Carlon kits listed and linked to them but the kits wouldn't show when I went to their site.

I even did a search on their site and it showed 1345 products. None of which was repair kits.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I got (2) 2" split couplings for like $23 or so a piece. I've herd the split conduit is more, but versus the removal and replacement of conductors etc. it's not that expensive.
The funny thing is the couplings don't look anything like regular couplings you will get them and be like WTF, I know I was.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Do they make something that just fits over the existing conduit?

Like if the PVC is only cracked and you don't want to cut out the section, you just put the split pieces over the existing conduit.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do they make something that just fits over the existing conduit?
> 
> Like if the PVC is only cracked and you don't want to cut out the section, you just put the split pieces over the existing conduit.


....depending on how terrible your situation is, I might be inclined to cut a piece of PVC one size bigger in half, and slide it over. Lots of silicone and duct tape will make it fit nice and tight..:whistling2:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do they make something that just fits over the existing conduit?
> 
> Like if the PVC is only cracked and you don't want to cut out the section, you just put the split pieces over the existing conduit.


What I needed it for was an underground service that had pulled down at a coupling. I hit the original coupling with a fein multimaster and the split coupling was a bit longer, so I glued it up and that was that. I was probably twice the length. The only thing I would suggest is use clamps or hose clamps to hold them in place while the glue dries, I didn't and I slathered it up with glue and held it in place with gloves on (not recommended) and right before it dried I wiped the excess off with a towel. If it was an inground installation I would not care bit this was above ground.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Do they make something that just fits over the existing conduit?
> 
> Like if the PVC is only cracked and you don't want to cut out the section, you just put the split pieces over the existing conduit.


Yes, it's called a split coupling.










Here's a link to the Carlon's distributor search. Just click the 3rd tab ("General Location Search") and put in your ZIP code.

Carlon distributor search


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I have cut a bell end off a piece of conduit and sliced it in half so I could glue it on the bad spot of the conduit. Worked for me.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Expansion joint can work sometimes. Don't know about underground, though, and you're kinda screwed if the conductors are already pulled.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yes, it's called a split coupling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What length do they come in, just one size or different lengths?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I take it you don't want to pull back the feeder? If you can empty the damaged section, could you not grind out the ridge in a coupling so it slides all the way on a piece of conduit? I have had to do this on emt, don't know how well it would work on pvc considering the tighter fit.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> What length do they come in, just one size or different lengths?


Just one, but there's no reason you can't get a bunch of them.


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I take it you don't want to pull back the feeder? If you can empty the damaged section, could you not grind out the ridge in a coupling so it slides all the way on a piece of conduit? I have had to do this on emt, don't know how well it would work on pvc considering the tighter fit.


Would you slide it all the way from the end of the conduit run? How would you get past the existing bell ends or couplings?


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> I take it you don't want to pull back the feeder? If you can empty the damaged section, could you not grind out the ridge in a coupling so it slides all the way on a piece of conduit? I have had to do this on emt, don't know how well it would work on pvc considering the tighter fit.


My bad. I just reread your post and noticed you said empty the damaged section.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

green light said:


> Would you slide it all the way from the end of the conduit run? How would you get past the existing bell ends or couplings?


Should I need to slide it all the way back to the bell end for a repair?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have done this is the past. The split couplings are in the plumbing/sprinkler aisle at Home Depot and were about $5.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> I take it you don't want to pull back the feeder? If you can empty the damaged section, could you not grind out the ridge in a coupling so it slides all the way on a piece of conduit? I have had to do this on emt, don't know how well it would work on pvc considering the tighter fit.


No way!:no:
I don't know how far up and into the house they go or how far, up and into the garage they go.

The conductors are not damaged, the conduit is just broken/cracked.

This was discovered (not sure if he discovered or caused) when the paver guy was busting up the old decking from the house to around a swimming pool. 
He just wants it patched up enough so that he can cover it back up.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Split conduit, couplings cut in half longways, glue, and tie wire. Cut the conduit straight, install your split conduit around wire, install couplings, tie it all together, slather a ton of glue on the joints.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

azsly1 said:


> Split conduit, couplings cut in half longways, glue, and tie wire. Cut the conduit straight, install your split conduit around wire, install couplings, tie it all together, slather a ton of glue on the joints.


We did something like this and used a few large stainless steel hose clamps to hold everything together


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hose clamps would be a good idea. I've used ceiling wire to tie it up as well. Probably over kill though. 

Whatever holds it together I guess. 

Could build a form around it and pour it if you've got the room.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

If it's underground and the wire is rated for "direct burial" why not just do a little supplemental protection , as others have already mentioned, and forget it.

All conduit outside or underground is usually considered flooded and rated "wet location".


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> If it's underground and the wire is rated for "direct burial" why not just do a little supplemental protection , as others have already mentioned, and forget it.
> 
> All conduit outside or underground is usually considered flooded and rated "wet location".


Why would you put direct burial wire in conduit?

Looks like THHN/THWN-2


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

Sometimes when ,the ground has a lot of rocks or when you cross a driveway ,even when you back fill with sand, the frost will push rocks against your wire as an "extra protection" you would sleeve your underground feeder ,or run pvc all the way.This depends on soil conditions


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I have in the past just used direct burial wire. But after getting a job where if it was all conduit we could have just pulled the old out and pulled in new wire. Now everything I do underground goes in conduit the whole length. Worst case with that is someone digs and damages both conduit and wire. All we have to do is fix the bad section and pull new wire. Much better than digging a whole new trench.


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

Conduit in post 18 had not been primered. Just an observation.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cut a piece of conduit in half, the next size up, apply alot of glue, and use zip ties to hold it together.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Before I found repair kits,I would cut the same size conduit in half, put it in my bender box, heat it and use it like a tire patch.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> I need to repair a small section of about 18-24" of 1-1/4" PVC conduit that is underground.
> 
> 
> Is there a better/different way of repairing the conduit than the kits?


I have no problem with a field repair in these cases. If the conduit is just cracked, I _may_ just tape it up. If it is cracked and has a piece missing, I'd want to make sure that it wouldn't be a problem in the future to re pull wire.

I have field split couplings/pipe before.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Why would you put direct burial wire in conduit?
> 
> Looks like THHN/THWN-2


Specs, client wants it, supplemental protection, under a MH, don't feel like trenching 24" per 300.5?

True, if it's not rated "direct burial" it must be in conduit.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Why would you put direct burial wire in conduit?


The same reasons you put any wire in conduit. To protect it and to be able to pull new when it fails.

Direct buried wiring = :jester:


----------

